# Solar energy



## seth3000 (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm looking to get more information on making my own solar panels for a small cabin that's less that 1,500 sq ft. I've done a obstacle survey and I'm good to do in that department, but I don't know where to get the individual cells and I'm looking for video references basically I need help with all of it.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

1500 ft is a small cabin? My home is only about 1200!

Since you said you're looking for cells, are you wanting to make your own panels? or are you looking for pre-made panels?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Ebay has everything.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Take the time to price out all the parts before hand, then consider whether your time should be factored in and/or whether that is the most rewarding use of your time. Solar cells are fragile before assembly so breakage is a real possibility. Then check around for prices on panels and you should find high quality ones for $1-$1.50/Watt, unlikely you can make them cheaper, let alone of a similar quality imo.

I love DIY and don't want to discourage anyone from a project, just go in with all the facts.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm a do it yourselfer and considered building my own panels, ended up buying sharp panels for .85 cents a watt.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I did build a 60 watt from the cells. Factoring in the glass, sealant, angle aluminium and cells and it was about the same price as a panel... now that's before factoring in my time. It's an interesting exercise to build one for the knowledge and perhaps storing a bunch of cells would be a possible SHTF measure since they take very little space, but for an active system, I agree with the other posters that the finished panels are a better route.


----------



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

*Sun Electirc*

Its a waste of time and money building your own solar panels Sun electric in Miami has panels for as low as .69 a watt, my radio shack at home is 100% solar down to the LED lights and our BOL is 100% of the grid we generate about 3KW from six 500 watt panels into 14 6 volt 220 Amp golf cart batteries using a xantrax charging controller this even powers our well pump total cost was about 3.600$. Shop around and play with some panels and batteries till you get the hang of it the system will pay for itself over tie, if you want to see the small system powering my radio shack go to QRZ.com and look up KK4CZT to see the set up.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

cowboyhermit said:


> Solar cells are fragile before assembly so breakage is a real possibility.


Good Lord, that is an understatement!

I will say this: handling individual raw cells will force you to become a delicate and coordinated person!

Most people have never handled anything quite so fragile


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

If someone is dead set on making the panels for whatever reason (the experience, the fact they can be stored in a very small space before assembly, whatever). Then you might consider reclaimed glass, purchased panels are made from a specific type of material but I have seen or played with diy panels made from everything from windows that would have been smashed to coffeetables, to patio doors. This can save a few bucks and *possibly* result in an even stronger finished product due to many details ymmv.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Tempered/shatter-proof glass is a big plus (for protection against hail) if you can find it.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

seth3000 said:


> I'm looking to get more information on making my own solar panels for a small cabin that's less that 1,500 sq ft. I've done a obstacle survey and I'm good to do in that department, but I don't know where to get the individual cells and I'm looking for video references basically I need help with all of it.


The folks at GreenPowerScience have videos on building your own panels ..

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQ9e0JHba7ApNz_-HL-p_6A


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> The folks at GreenPowerScience have videos on building your own panels ..


Yes, but the theory and the practical concept are two very different things.

I have a whole bunch of broken cells that broke just because I looked at them funny!!  .


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

LincTex said:


> Yes, but the theory and the practical concept are two very different things.
> 
> I have a whole bunch of broken cells that broke just because I looked at them funny!!  .


That reminds me of my electronic hobby as a teenager when I was trying to build an all transistor high output amplifier, I fried a lot of expensive transistors and never get anything working. Went back to tube amplifiers. It was a time of transition from tubes to transistors and high power transistors were hard to come by. Nowdays, transistor and micro circuitry high power amplifiers are relatively inexpensive and tube amps are expensive. So, in working with solar panels I have been "tempted" to build my own but the reality is , #1 I don't have the time or a shop to make them, #2 Getting tempered glass and frame material is costly, #3 I have a hard time seeing myself mounting the cells on the back of the glass and being professional about it and #4 It's not all that expensive to get high quality panels that are easy to mount and wire. I'll have enough expense and work in panel mounts, conduit, wires, circuit protection devices, building a shed for the battery bank, charge controller, inverter and room for all my tools.


----------



## seth3000 (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm actually considering doing it myself. I don't know. I think I'm in way over my head on this one. I know that you need to buys cells and that you.. attach them together somehow??? I have no idea. I just need someone to explain it to me like I'm 3 year old or something. I get so lost in all the jargon that most professionals use. I tried reading tutorials but it's not retaining.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

seth3000 said:


> I'm actually considering doing it myself. I don't know. I think I'm in way over my head on this one. I know that you need to buys cells and that you.. attach them together somehow??? I have no idea. I just need someone to explain it to me like I'm 3 year old or something. I get so lost in all the jargon that most professionals use. I tried reading tutorials but it's not retaining.


Study up on soldiering and get good at it before tackling soldiering the cells because bonding the cells to tempered glass will probably be one of the easy things to do. Good soldiering is an art. I learned soldiering in the tube age, soldiering resistors, capacitors, switches and wires to tube sockets and terminal posts. I have done some soldiering on transistors and microchips but the heat from soldiering can ruin them quickly without heat sinks protecting the devices. As thin as solar cells are you better learn how you are supposed to do things or you may end up with junk.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Seth, you need to go on ebay and buy lots of broken/chipped cells to practice on. Use these to not only learn soldering, but also you can make pretty decent panels from broken cells.

Making your own solar panels is *NOT* a "beginner" project. Fair warning!

Get the "pre-tabbed" ones..... adding your own tabs SUCKS!!! (VERY time consuming)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/40-3x6-Sola...ck-of-Tabbed-Broken-Soalr-Cells-/171272907309

http://www.ebay.com/itm/40-Almost-W...s-250g-DIY-Solar-Panel-70-Watts-/380866646046


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

seth3000 said:


> I'm actually considering doing it myself. I don't know. I think I'm in way over my head on this one. I know that you need to buys cells and that you.. attach them together somehow??? I have no idea. I just need someone to explain it to me like I'm 3 year old or something. I get so lost in all the jargon that most professionals use. I tried reading tutorials but it's not retaining.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

while build it your self may seem like a good plan, you have no warranty and from the videos that Naekid posted it looks to cost more to assemble them than to buy them from a wholesaler. there is no actual learning about solar cells involved, so it looks like an exercise in futility. if you were taking the elements and building actual cells then I could see the benefit to it because you would be more self sufficient,


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

If you can learn the skills needed you might check prices of the components. I've had times in my life when I had a lot more time than money. If you're in the same boat and can do a good job building the panels for enough less to make your labor worthwhile then go for it.

The warranty is of little value in most instances. Once the panel is assembled it's usually good to go for twenty or more years. About the only thing that can hurt them if they are assembled correctly is putting a bullet through the panel.
(I've seen the Harbor Freight panels blown off the top of a motorhome yet still continue to work like new.)

The only time I've needed to replace a solar panel is when it was broken in transit.

I'd have a hard time justifying (building one) it for me. You can get solar panels now for less than a dollar per watt. When we first got into it a good price was over four-dollars per watt.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Once the panel is assembled it's usually good to go for twenty or more years. About the only thing that can hurt them if they are assembled correctly is putting a bullet through the panel


Keeping condensation out of the inside of the glass can actually be a huge challenge. It's the number one complaint I hear about homemade panels.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

LincTex said:


> Keeping condensation out of the inside of the glass can actually be a huge challenge. It's the number one complaint I hear about homemade panels.


That's good to know.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

LincTex said:


> Keeping condensation out of the inside of the glass can actually be a huge challenge. It's the number one complaint I hear about homemade panels.


It's amazing how much moisture can be on a surface that looks dry. I'm always surprised when putting a cutting torch to a piece of steel and watching all of the moisture evaporating off even while cutting. I suspect that when you place the cells on the glass surface it would certainly be best done in warm dry environment otherwise whatever moisture is on the glass surface will be trapped when the cell is bonded to it.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Viking said:


> I'm always surprised when putting a cutting torch to a piece of steel and watching all of the moisture evaporating off


I think what you are actually seeing is the cold metal condensing the water vapor being given off from the flame.


----------

